# whats my bf??



## teenBB (Oct 13, 2014)

can u guess my bf and tell me how much more weight i should lose to get to 12-15% bf i weigh 220 5'11


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Where is the picture?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Not without knowing what it is now. Haha.

View attachment 161098


----------



## teenBB (Oct 13, 2014)

ConP said:


> Where is the picture?


there up now


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

40-45%.

You would be around 170lb at 15% IMO.


----------



## teenBB (Oct 13, 2014)

40-45% ? i got told i was 35% at 260


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

teenBB said:


> 40-45% ? i got told i was 35% at 260


I am 6.5% in my avatar that's with basically zero fat under the skin.

Trust me get a dexa scan or a bodpod done and you will realize I have been kind with my guess....


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Pretty difficult to guess with any degree of accuracy, I'd say you're around 30-35% so you'll need to loose around 40lbs to get down close to 15%

I wouldn't worry about that too much right now tho, clean up your diet, lift and revaluate in 3-6 months.


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

I would guess about 40% and guess you would need to lose about 55lbs fat to get to 15% ish


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Just throwing this out there...

Not much point in guessing when you're going way out and above 20s - 30s... just start your fat loss journey without worrying about the percentage. Nothing will give you an accurate enough reading or estimate.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

teenBB said:


> can u guess my bf and tell me how much more weight i should lose to get to 12-15% bf i weigh 220 5'11


maybe best to ask "whos my bf"


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

BF level : sumo


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> Just throwing this out there...
> 
> Not much point in guessing when you're going way out and above 20s - 30s... just start your fat loss journey without worrying about the percentage. Nothing will give you an accurate enough reading or estimate.


That.

And what do u need that for anyway? U starting in bf percentage competition (if it is any). Just get ur ass on a diet, start loosing weight and dont worry about bf. The moment when a skin on ur belly looks similar to skin on ur hands then u know u r defo under 10%


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> maybe best to ask "whos my bf"


So you've finally come out mate?


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

I was 44% at one point and looked very similar to you.... certainly above 40$ ...

Either way, as @kristina said, the most important thing is to work hard on your diet and long term goals. Don't think about the body fat yet, get stuck into your journey and worry about that later. Good luck


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

I remember when I used to look like that - bad times!

Oh wait...


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Don't worry about your body fat percentage, it's just a number... Only good use for it, is to estimate how much fat you have to lose


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Doesn't matter.

Because regardless of what you choose to do from here it has to start with Diet overhaul and fat loss.

Don't overdo cardio, your in the perfect place to become a skinny fat so you need to lift and then do mild cardio and let the weight come off gradually.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Snake said:


> BF level : sumo


 :lol:


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

It sounds a like you're getting sucked into the irrelevant a little there dude, for now BF% doesn't matter, just consistency in training and diet.

Worry about the rest later.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

latblaster said:


> So you've finally come out mate?


Aye come out your ma


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

good luck with your fatloss goals buddy.

but it does beg the question how in the hell does a teenager get in such a state? Without trying to sound too harsh did you never 'play out' or anything as a kid?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Why can't anyone seem to be able to spell the word 'Losing'?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Snake said:


> BF level : sumo


oh my dayz :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teenBB (Oct 13, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> good luck with your fatloss goals buddy.
> 
> but it does beg the question how in the hell does a teenager get in such a state? Without trying to sound too harsh did you never 'play out' or anything as a kid?


i had really bad anxiety and depression ididnt leave my house for 2 yrs, so yeh i was skinny b4 tht tho


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

tbh mate don't worry about numbers and just concentrate on eating healthily and exercising. well done for posting in the first place mate.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

teenBB said:


> i had really bad anxiety and depression ididnt leave my house for 2 yrs, so yeh i was skinny b4 tht tho


sorry about the struggle, get a journal up and i'll drop in to assist where I can.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> sorry about the struggle, get a journal up and i'll drop in to assist where I can.


That's the sort of reply established members should be giving to teenagers asking for help,

Come on lads calling him Sumo isn't gonna help, encourage him... don't try and knock the wind out of his sails.


----------

